# Realistic expectations...



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

As natural athletes, what are your expectations of what do you think your best physique would look like? For example in another post someone commented on being 200lb with abs and 16-17 arms..... now in my eyes unless this hypothetical guy was 6'2" or taller.... this would be an incredible achievement. Think about it, say this guy is 5'9 and 200lb at approx 10%bf....lean but not ripped.... his ffm is 180lb. That is some going! ....im not saying it cant be done, but it sure isnt typical of most natural athletes surely? Which leads me again to my question (s)

1. Training weights you're working towards

2. The size youre aiming to be... ie height, weight, approx bf

3. How long youve been training

Ok, this is where im at 109kg approx 16-20bf, 155kg squatx 5, 125kg bench x 5, 190kg deadlift x5. Im aiming for 12-14bf and 170kg x 5 squat, 135 x 5 bench, 210 x5 deadlift in my current training.... been at this a loooong time! Lets hear it lads...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

sorry about that post,only realised after it was in the natural section,there are some decent natural guys in my gym

one with 18 inch arms over 6 ft,great shape..but yes rare...


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

mal said:


> sorry about that post,only realised after it was in the natural section,there are some decent natural guys in my gym
> 
> one with 18 inch arms over 6 ft,great shape..but yes rare...


Ha! No worries mate, it honestly wasn't intended as a dig or anything! Just tryin to get some discussion on what natural lads expectations are and what they're doing in their training.... and 18 inch arms, fvck that is huge...very impressive.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> As natural athletes, what are your expectations of what do you think your best physique would look like? For example in another post someone commented on being 200lb with abs and 16-17 arms..... now in my eyes unless this hypothetical guy was 6'2" or taller.... this would be an incredible achievement. Think about it, say this guy is 5'9 and 200lb at approx 10%bf....lean but not ripped.... his ffm is 180lb. That is some going! ....im not saying it cant be done, but it sure isnt typical of most natural athletes surely? Which leads me again to my question (s)
> 
> 1. Training weights you're working towards
> 
> ...


Impressive stats you have mate, well done on those!

Currently around 85kg (188lbs), give or take depending on time of weigh in, water intake, food etc..

Stats:

Bench: 100kg x3
Dead: 140kg x2
Squat: 135kg x3

My goal is basically just to keep getting stronger. Biggest goal being a 130kg bench around christmas time. I really want to improve my bench.

Long term goal, just to get as big naturally as I can - but recently I have been tempted with running Test 500 not gonna lie.

Main physique I mainly look up to is Christian Guzman, but most of his size is upper body, my genetics aren't like that (it seems) so i'd love to be about my current weight but shredded.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Impressive stats you have mate, well done on those!
> Currently around 85kg (188lbs), give or take depending on time of weigh in, water intake, food etc..
> 
> Stats:
> ...


good work mate! Ive no doubt youll hit your goals, stay consistent, be patient and keep working hard... re. Using the gear is a personal choice mate, think carefully but if it's what you want go for it... i must say i would have liked to try a few cycles, but never did....

Christian guzman has an amazing physique! Strong as a bull too... although your dead right he does have a very specific kind of genetic shape that i dont think could be 'trained in'....


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> good work mate! Ive no doubt youll hit your goals, stay consistent, be patient and keep working hard... re. Using the gear is a personal choice mate, think carefully but if it's what you want go for it... i must say i would have liked to try a few cycles, but never did....
> 
> Christian guzman has an amazing physique! Strong as a bull too... although your dead right he does have a very specific kind of genetic shape that i dont think could be 'trained in'....


Thanks mate. Long way to go but I'm loving what I'm doing so that can only be a good thing! Currently sat here studying for a Level 2 Fitness Instructor course, I enrolled late so I've got 3 weeks worth of studying to catch up on! First class is tomorrow. Dead excited. Get this done before my last year of Uni starts :thumb

As for the gear usage, it's literally the long term sides that terrify me.

Do you watch his Youtube channel? Seems like a top guy, envy his physique tbh.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Thanks mate. Long way to go but I'm loving what I'm doing so that can only be a good thing! Currently sat here studying for a Level 2 Fitness Instructor course, I enrolled late so I've got 3 weeks worth of studying to catch up on! First class is tomorrow. Dead excited. Get this done before my last year of Uni starts :thumb
> 
> As for the gear usage, it's literally the long term sides that terrify me.
> Do you watch his Youtube channel? Seems like a top guy, envy his physique tbh.


yeah ive seen a few of his vids.... seems like a very cool guy tbh. He definitely looks bigger than 175lbs or whatever he is! Who are you doing your fitness instructor course through? I did mine through ymca years ago.... theyre quite intensive iirc, lot of work squashed into a small timeframe....i found the anatomy and physiology stuff very interesting...they set them up quite well though i reckon you'll have a lot of fun!


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> yeah ive seen a few of his vids.... seems like a very cool guy tbh. He definitely looks bigger than 175lbs or whatever he is! Who are you doing your fitness instructor course through? I did mine through ymca years ago.... theyre quite intensive iirc, lot of work squashed into a small timeframe....i found the anatomy and physiology stuff very interesting...they set them up quite well though i reckon you'll have a lot of fun!


Yeah definitely looks a lot bigger than his weight! I reckon it's largely due to his upper body genetics.

I'm doing it through Envisage - over 3 weekends. I was looking at YMCA and then my friend recommended this company for me.
Yeah haha it does seem quite intensive, although I am enjoying it. Thanks matey!

Have you done level 2 and 3?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm doing ok but I have trained for a lot of years.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I'm doing ok but I have trained for a lot of years.


Statistics brother! We want Stats!


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> As natural athletes, what are your expectations of what do you think your best physique would look like? For example in another post someone commented on being 200lb with abs and 16-17 arms..... now in my eyes unless this hypothetical guy was 6'2" or taller.... this would be an incredible achievement. Think about it, say this guy is 5'9 and 200lb at approx 10%bf....lean but not ripped.... his ffm is 180lb. That is some going! ....im not saying it cant be done, but it sure isnt typical of most natural athletes surely? Which leads me again to my question (s)
> 
> 1. Training weights you're working towards
> 
> ...


1. At the moment my lifts look like this.

Squat: 170kg x 1

Bench: 100kg x 1

Deadlift: 180kg x 1

(hit these numbers 2 years into my training)

Life time goals.

Squat: 230kg - 250kg x 1

Bench: 130kg - 150kg x 1

Deadlift: 230kg - 250kg x 1

2. Height is 6ft, weight I want to be is around 100kg @ 13-15% bf would be nice.

I'm @ 93-94kg @ 18bf (guess).

3. Training for 2.5 years started with SL 5x5 and progressed from there.

At the moment im doing pure bodybuild for 12 weeks (6 weeks in) then getting back onto powerlifting.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> Statistics brother! We want Stats!


Hight 5' 10

Bicep 18"

Neck 18 1/4"

Chest 49 1/4"

Waist 33"

BF% ???

BW 16st 5lb today.

top 4 abdominals showing

Bench 135- 137 1/2 sets of 8

Squat 200 set of 8.

Leg press 320 sets of 8

Thigh/quad. 25 1/2"

Calf which is my weakest body part 16 1/4" they look small to me lol


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Yeah definitely looks a lot bigger than his weight! I reckon it's largely due to his upper body genetics.
> I'm doing it through Envisage - over 3 weekends. I was looking at YMCA and then my friend recommended this company for me.
> Yeah haha it does seem quite intensive, although I am enjoying it. Thanks matey!
> 
> Have you done level 2 and 3?


yeahi did the lvl 2 fitness instructor course, i worked in gyms for a few years and went on to do a p.t diploma with ymca.... it was good, i learnt a lot. Tbh now though with the popularity of fitness youtube channels you can get great training advice for free! Are you doing the qualification to secure work? Or just for personal use? In hindsight a lot of the techniques regarding exercise form tbey taught back then were not very good.... but it does give you a good methodology in teaching other people... good luck with it!


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> yeahi did the lvl 2 fitness instructor course, i worked in gyms for a few years and went on to do a p.t diploma with ymca.... it was good, i learnt a lot. Tbh now though with the popularity of fitness youtube channels you can get great training advice for free! Are you doing the qualification to secure work? Or just for personal use? In hindsight a lot of the techniques regarding exercise form tbey taught back then were not very good.... but it does give you a good methodology in teaching other people... good luck with it!


Well, i'm currently on the motorways for work but with a possibility that they may not be able to work around my university schedule, so i'm hoping to get a casual job in a gym. Something that I genuinely enjoy whilst I see out my last year at University before I move back to Australia next June.

Also doing it for personal use, would love to train people as I love helping people.

You're right with the techniques they teach too - but you have to stick to there criteria to pass so i'll just grit my teeth for now. Thank you buddy


----------



## The Beast (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm 6ft tall, 194 pounds currently at about 10% body fat. The abs are not on show yet, but when I get down to 185 territory I'm pretty shredded.

My arms are 17 inches.......17.5 on a good day. I've achieved this through pure hard graft and am currently curling dumbbells at 34kg for reps which is no mean feat.

Bench pressing 125kg for 8 reps. One rep max would be in the 140s somewhere, but can't be sure as I've never tested it.

Deadlifting 200kg for about 5 reps and military pressing about 95kg also for reps.

Squatting, unfortunately has been off the menu for me for a while due to some issues I have had with my lower back / spine, but hopefully will be able to get going on these again soon.......I'm fretting already about having chicken legs!!!

I honestly believe its possible for a natty to get to 200 pounds with low body fat, but I think it will take me another year at least. It's taken me a long time to perfect my training and nutrition, but the last couple of years I've really got it sorted and I've been making gains consistently. I've also recently been working out with a mate and this has really pushed me on.

Would be nice to hear from a few other natty guys on the forum.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> I'm 6ft tall, 194 pounds currently *at about 10% body fat*. The abs are not on show yet, but when I get down to 185 territory I'm pretty shredded.
> 
> My arms are 17 inches.......17.5 on a good day. I've achieved this through pure hard graft and am currently curling dumbbells at 34kg for reps which is no mean feat.
> 
> ...


You ain't near 10% bf if you not got no visible abs (double it at least).


----------



## The Beast (Mar 10, 2005)

I've got abs......it ain't a barrel mate. It's not an 8 pack either like.

I'm not in the 20% territory. Maybe 13% on reflection


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

*"The abs are not on show yet,"*

This statement suggests otherwise


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> *"The abs are not on show yet,"*
> 
> This statement suggests otherwise


I'll call you Banzi.


----------



## The Beast (Mar 10, 2005)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Alright, I give in. I'm a dirty fat bastard! Lol





Natty Steve'o said:


> You ain't near 10% bf if you not got no visible abs (double it at least).
> 
> How long have you been training? You've got some good lifts in there


----------



## The Beast (Mar 10, 2005)

Don't know what happened in that post, but it was me saying I'm a dirty fat bastard. Not steve'o


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> I'll call you Banzi.


Lol, Chit NOOOOOooooooo

Been there got the T shirt lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

My best lifts are in the strength section but right now I'm lifting very little.

I'm just shy of 18st and about 14% as im

too busy digging n stuff to be training.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Well, i'm currently on the motorways for work but with a possibility that they may not be able to work around my university schedule, so i'm hoping to get a casual job in a gym. Something that I genuinely enjoy whilst I see out my last year at University before I move back to Australia next June.
> Also doing it for personal use, would love to train people as I love helping people.
> 
> You're right with the techniques they teach too - but you have to stick to there criteria to pass so i'll just grit my teeth for now. Thank you buddy


no worries man, i think that's the main thing tbh..... if you love what you do.... you'll be good at it. All the best with the course mate.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Kudos to all the natural lads that chimed in, regardless of experience.... lets keep training hard, stay motivated and try and stay injury free!


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

consistency and hard work and you will achieve your goals

I am 31 been training for 16 years, bench 195kg, incline dumbbells 65kg for reps, squats i like to hit high reps, front squat 140kg, back squat 180kg for reps, bent over row good technique 140kg, dumbbell row 90kg for 6 reps, skull crush ez 80kg 6 reps, bicep curl olympic bar 60kg 14 reps

just a few lifts but totally achievable being natural and dedicated


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

kev1 said:


> consistency and hard work and you will achieve your goals
> 
> I am 31 been training for 16 years, bench 195kg, incline dumbbells 65kg for reps, squats i like to hit high reps, front squat 140kg, back squat 180kg for reps, bent over row good technique 140kg, dumbbell row 90kg for 6 reps, skull crush ez 80kg 6 reps, bicep curl olympic bar 60kg 14 reps
> 
> just a few lifts but totally achievable being natural and dedicated


mate that is insane! 195kg bench....how much do you weigh?


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

ausmaz said:


> mate that is insane! 195kg bench....how much do you weigh?


Hi mate, 18.5 stone when i benched 195kg.

at the moment having time off flat bench as my left rotary cuff is a little niggly but inclines, dips and flys are all good.

totally achievable for anyone willing to dedicate their time and effort. took me 6 years to get a 180kg bench, obviously now im stagnant so gains in weight is very rare.

thinking its time to finally cut after 16 years of training heavy and see what i look like on stage

Training 16 years

6"1, 18 stone, 195kg bench for 1, incline dumbbells 65kg 8-10 depending on how im feeling, squat 250kg, lower back always tight so never go balls out, dont deadlift anymore due to lower back muscles getting wrecked from it


----------



## Kyle Redfern (Sep 28, 2015)

Been training just under 2 years. Gained about 2 stone/12KG. (I'm 78/79KG now)

Bench - 80KG for 6 (Not tested for 1RM in ages)

Deadlift - 170KG for 1 (About 3/4 months ago, haven't tested a new PB)

Squat - 142.5KG For one (About 3/4 months ago, haven't tested a new PB)

Don't have goals as such for my lifts, just want to always be in better shape and be on stage next year. But if I did lifts would be something like

Bench - 100KG

Deadlift - 200KG

Squat - 170KG

For now they're something I would love to try and hit. Gotta put in the work and grind men


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

kev1 said:


> Hi mate, 18.5 stone when i benched 195kg.
> 
> at the moment having time off flat bench as my left rotary cuff is a little niggly but inclines, dips and flys are all good.
> 
> ...


hats off mate, your a very strong presser.... i can incline press 60kg dbells for a few, but my flat bench sucks! Im hoping to get 140 this year... finally! Squats and deads arent too bad 200kg squat was my best and a 225 deadlift. Honestly mate that is a remarkable achievement, i am blown away!


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

ausmaz said:


> hats off mate, your a very strong presser.... i can incline press 60kg dbells for a few, but my flat bench sucks! Im hoping to get 140 this year... finally! Squats and deads arent too bad 200kg squat was my best and a 225 deadlift. Honestly mate that is a remarkable achievement, i am blown away!


very good lifts mate. Something to be proud of.

to help you with the bench really hit inclines hard, also heavy Tricep work.

Narrow grip. Reverse grip press, dips etc

You'll have 145 in no time mate


----------



## Jonna79 (Jul 16, 2011)

92kg /15% BF

1RM's (April 15):

Squat 162.5kg (5RM Sept 15 150kg)

Bench 110kg

DL 207.5kg


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

ausmaz said:


> As natural athletes, what are your expectations of what do you think your best physique would look like? For example in another post someone commented on being 200lb with abs and 16-17 arms..... now in my eyes unless this hypothetical guy was 6'2" or taller.... this would be an incredible achievement. Think about it, say this guy is 5'9 and 200lb at approx 10%bf....lean but not ripped.... his ffm is 180lb. That is some going! ....im not saying it cant be done, but it sure isnt typical of most natural athletes surely? Which leads me again to my question (s)
> 
> *1. Training weights you're working towards*
> 
> ...


 I am 180 cm, around 176Lbs, 80Kg Squats*10, 80Kgs Bench*12-15, 100Kgs Deadlift*6-10

My aim is not getting big. Just to maintain the weight where i am, may be few kilo over but don't want to hit the BF% above 12%. Don't know my current BF%. Current condition is in the link below

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/240590-post-a-recent-picture-thread-vol-ii/?do=embed&embedComment=5071164&embedDo=findComment

I have been training for almost 7 years.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Aged 27, 6ft weighing 88kg with top 4 abs showing, currently cutting.

Lifts:

Bench - 100kg 3 reps

Deadlift - 170kg 5 reps

Squat - 135kg 5 reps

Not tested my 1rm tbh for some time and reckon it may have decreased due to me trying to lose a bit of body fat.

Goals



Wanting to drop to the point I can see all 6 abs and maintain that weight.


Aim is reach 8-10 reps on Bench but not in any rush.


Just love to workout and enjoy the nutritional side but don't take it too serious to the point where I would compete.

What have people done routine wise and found work for them?


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

rsd147 said:


> Aged 27, 6ft weighing 88kg with top 4 abs showing, currently cutting.
> 
> Lifts:
> 
> ...


 Hey mate, ive trained for a long time now so tried quite a lot of different variations over the years.... but the one im using atm has me training my whole body 3 x weekly, so squatting and bench 3 x weekly and deadlifting once or twice weekly....plus whatever accesory stuff i can be arsed to do...

I love the increased frequency and find it gives me really good recovery...what about yourself?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

ausmaz said:


> Hey mate, ive trained for a long time now so tried quite a lot of different variations over the years.... but the one im using atm has me training my whole body 3 x weekly, so squatting and bench 3 x weekly and deadlifting once or twice weekly....plus whatever accesory stuff i can be arsed to do...
> 
> I love the increased frequency and find it gives me really good recovery...what about yourself?


 It's hard to say, I have done full body sessions but didn't particularly enjoy it as it was quite boring. Both PPL 3 days a week and UL split 4 days a week worked really well and enjoy them.

Currently doing simple 4 day muscle group split. 5x5 on main compounds and then isolation work (6-9sets, high reps), quite a bit of volume working everything just once week but enjoying that as each muscle I work, I feel I have hammered it.

Suppose as well depends on your goals. If your powerlifting then maybe Full body sessions are really beneficial but I am more into looking aesthetic as well as improving the compound lifts so just trying to mix things up.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

rsd147 said:


> It's hard to say, I have done full body sessions but didn't particularly enjoy it as it was quite boring. Both PPL 3 days a week and UL split 4 days a week worked really well and enjoy them.
> 
> Currently doing simple 4 day muscle group split. 5x5 on main compounds and then isolation work (6-9sets, high reps), quite a bit of volume working everything just once week but enjoying that as each muscle I work, I feel I have hammered it.
> 
> Suppose as well depends on your goals. If your powerlifting then maybe Full body sessions are really beneficial but I am more into looking aesthetic as well as improving the compound lifts so just trying to mix things up.


 Cool, just a heads up though man.... aesthetics are largely governed by genetics ie small hips, good muscle belly lengths, insertions etc and diet ie bf% the training component is just the stressor... good luck mate


----------



## Akuma (May 16, 2008)

A lot of it is genetics but I think training RIGHT and EATING can take anyone far, and people seem to get all bitchy though when they don't do both and someone whose put the work in looks better and so must automatically mean gear. but I think you can do a lot. I've been training 12 years with ups and downs in life and have been really happy with what I've done. You cant recover as quick as those on stuff and have to eat better but the strict regime is important anyway. A lot of guys, particularly young guys at my gym are on stuff but look like crap and lift like it because they don't apply the basics I think the putting weight too what expected measurements are is an incorrect way to measure, body types joint sizes and bone density are far to varied per individual to do that. I think though the biggest difference is when coming down % body fat and keeping size naturally, the body just doesn't seem to want to hold on to muscle in a depleted fat storage state naturally,

Oh and seen as everyone's doing it

Bench,150-160KG

Deadlift 240KG

Squat 220KG X4


----------

